# Cypress slabs.



## cypert2 (Apr 5, 2015)

New guy here. Been lurking for a while. Just getting into woodworking, although I do have a lot of experience in sawing lumber. Here are a few pretty 8/4 two live edge cypress boards I sawed today. 8' long and around 22" to 30" wide.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Pretty!!!! What kind of bandmill do you have??? Show us pics of mill also!!!


----------



## cypert2 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's an S&W, no longer manufactured. Here it is cutting a large poplar.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like that saw has had a lot of use, but still cutting. Nice slabs. Is cypress getting hard to come by?


----------

